# Why peel grapes?



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought I'd be able to find some info on this but can't.

DD (nearly 10 mo) is really getting into grapes. I understand that a whole grape would be a choking hazard, but I'm trying to understand why the grape needs to be peeled. Couldn't you just bite it in half or something? She smooshes them with her hands and mushes them just fine in her gums.

I'm probably missing some horrible thing about grape skins, but I'm going for the easy way here. Do I NEED to peel them, or could I even just peel them enough that they fall apart more easily?


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

I ... don't really think it needs to be peeled? Smush it.

I am reminded of when Opus the Penguin came into a vast fortune mistakenly sent to him from the Pentagon; he commanded Milo to "peel him a grape", rather grandly.

Just smush it.


----------



## nausicaamom (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never heard of that - I just quartered them or bit a piece off and fed them if I didn't have a means to cut them up. Sure, the skins usually end up going right through them, but I can't see that as reason enough to spend all that extra time.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, I never peeled grapes - quartered them, halved them...never peeled them. I do, however, watch the kiddos while eating them. I'd rather them not get used to things being modified much - like bread crusts - never cut them off either. Besides, most of the time a lot of the good stuff in is the skin of the fruit and I want them to get used to it.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
I am reminded of when Opus the Penguin came into a vast fortune mistakenly sent to him from the Pentagon; he commanded Milo to "peel him a grape", rather grandly.

Or Mae West from a 30s movie (I'm no angel)...a symbol of over-the-top primadonnahood.

Seriously, what a PITA, my kids would never eat grapes if this were the case







. I would cut them in half or quarters when they were younger. Or there are those cute little "champagne grapes" you can sometimes find.


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. This was one of the things my MIL started doing. I suspected it wasn't necessary, but everyone I've talked to says they do it, so I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

DS has been eating quite a bit of grapes, recently. I never heard of the "peeling" thing before, however I do halve them to be on the safe side. Like PP said, though I do hate to "modify" foods but for the time being I'd rather not have him choke! A whole grape is beyond my safety comfort level at this time.

I have been noticing that the grape peel does not, um, digest so to speak








! Much like corn. Maybe that is why some people say to peel them.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Supposedly it's a choking hazard. One of the pediatricians we interviewed told us she didn't give her twins grapes until age 5yo. She was giving us an example of how protective she is of her LOs as part of her explanation for why she couldn't support rooming in at the hospital!

(Needless to say, we didn't "hire" her!!!)


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txbikegrrl* 
She was giving us an example of how protective she is of her LOs as part of her explanation for why she couldn't support rooming in at the hospital!









Um. Wow. That's... wow.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
I have been noticing that the grape peel does not, um, digest so to speak







! Much like corn. Maybe that is why some people say to peel them.

That's why I started peeling them--because I got grossed out seeing grape skins in her diaper and then finding errant ones in the dryer. I'd rather handle them before she eats them than after!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
Or Mae West from a 30s movie (I'm no angel)...a symbol of over-the-top primadonnahood.

hee hee hee... I was thinking of lady godiva!


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't peel them either. I cut them in 1/4s sometimes smaller if they are big grapes. Ds loves them. Actually he just got done with some.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, if they're not organic then it would probably cut down the pesticide residue. But I would never bother to peel them. I cut them in half or thirds of they're big. The baby loves them.
As for the poop factor, I'm sure if we all examined our toilet contents carefully we'd see grapes skins too.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
Well, if they're not organic then it would probably cut down the pesticide residue. But I would never bother to peel them. I cut them in half or thirds of they're big. The baby loves them.
As for the poop factor, I'm sure if we all examined our toilet contents carefully we'd see grapes skins too.









Yeah, but when you're using CDs, they get in the washer and/or drier, depending on when they decide to release their grapey grip.









I don't peel them, though, I slice them or bite them in half for the baby.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I just have or 1/4 the grapes


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

I peeled them (and halved or quartered them) for ds when he was younger. I just remembered why though - when I didn't he would spit out the skins, on the carpet, floor, wherever.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
DS has been eating quite a bit of grapes, recently. I never heard of the "peeling" thing before, however I do halve them to be on the safe side. Like PP said, though I do hate to "modify" foods but for the time being I'd rather not have him choke! A whole grape is beyond my safety comfort level at this time.

I have been noticing that the grape peel does not, um, digest so to speak







! Much like corn. Maybe that is why some people say to peel them.

blueberries are the same way...I found a bunch in our washer the other day...I need to get that sprayer already...


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

never peeled grapes for babies


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Just get the paper inserts for clot dipes. They are made of rice paper and can be washed a few times if just peed on. They catch most of the poo though not always all of it. They flush too and are safe for septic. I also heard of someone reusing drier sheets as dipe liners, or washed disposable wipes, though I dont think they are flushable......but yeah cherries and corn go right through babes.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've never peeled. I halve them - still do for my 2 year old. Well, I don't always, but if I'm not going to be sitting with him. (like if I'm cleaning the kitchen or sorting laundry I'll halve them.)

And I can just second the recommendation for the diaper sprayer. Its very very helpful with those things... grape skins, corn, and DS's favorite - olives!


----------



## zosiasmama (Dec 22, 2006)

it is because the skins (as well as pepper and tomato skins) can get stuck in the intestines and cause some digestive problems. They just can't digest them. I had some trouble once from tomato skins and was in horrible pain from them and got something here (don't know what) but after a few days it helped them to pass and I felt SOOOO much better! Danni


----------

